# My son took a bad spill.....



## Rottenbelly (Mar 9, 2015)

Strongly believe it would have been much worse if he wasnt wearing his helmet and gloves.
Helmet was split and chunked up. He ended up with a concussion and 2 layers of about 40 stiches and a broken thumb. Lots of road rash also.
He is already asking for a full face helmet for when he gets back on the bike.




40 something stiches later.


He crashed on a STEEP hill coming down from his school. 
Big thanks to the good samaratins that stopped and rendered first aid and called my wife to come pick him up so she could get him to the Er.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

That is not nice for any of you. Hope the head injury leaves no problems.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Dang man, that's rough. Wishes for a speedy recovery!

Also, watch him closely for concussions and TBI and follow up with your doctor. His brain will likely need as long to heal as those stitches will.


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, concussion symptoms can linger for a long time and can seem to come and go. Be sure to read as much as you can about the latest research on recovery--a lot of health professionals, school staff, and so on aren't up to date. 

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## LastDetail (Apr 2, 2014)

That is going to be one bad-ass looking scar though you gotta admit! Thank god he was wearing a helmet, so often I see so many kids in my area riding around without them on. I had a nasty concussion when I was about 15, I felt perpetually confused for about a month. Like others said, keep an eye on him for odd behavior.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow that is a bad crash, hope he's ok. 

Crazy that growing up, I never wore a helmet until I was probably 13.


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ouch man. Glad to hear he wasn't worse off. Helmets do certainly make a difference. Had some rough ones myself. 

Here is to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

3 things. One, thank all the ipa's in the world that he was wearing a lid. Two, kids are frickin resilient, I have faith that he'll recover just fine. Three, kids are awesome, he wants to get right back into it, with the side of caution.

*my wife is a nurse in pediatrics trauma, she tells me some crazy **** that kids fully recover from.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Gnarly! Hope he makes a full recovery quickly! Now, go get him a Bell Super 2R.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Hope he heals up ok, without any lasting effects. Good on him for riding to school. My 12yr old also rides to school, down a 180m hill, navigating the rush hour traffic. I've taught him well, but I know what can happen. Having said that I think the benefits outweigh the risks; he learns decision making and consequence and gets fitness and a sense of independence. Far better than wrapping them in cotton wool...


----------

